# 1 year old's diet mostly breastmilk .... OK?



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

My dear sweet son is almost one year old and we're still nursing! It's usually about every 3 hours during the day and between 2-4 hours at night. My son seems open to trying different foods but I am really wondering if perhaps he should be eating more solids. The few friends I have with children all have weaned and their kids eat 3 meals a day. On a good day, my DS eats a tiny bit of cereal or fruit baby food in the a.m. Maybe some organic chicken and veggies (again baby food) in the afternoon. He might munch on a rye cracker or some chopped up fruit. Maybe some yogurt. Somehow, he never seems to eat at more than 2 meals (I don't really eat much more than 2 meals myself.) Sometimes he doesn't eat anything ... just messes the food around. He drinks water. He doesn't seem that interested in eating any finger foods - just likes to touch them. He loves his breastmilk.

He is healthy and quite tall for his age. I just wonder .... does anyone else have a 12 month old doing this?


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

My son was similar at that age. He had terrible food allergies early on which didn't help things any either. But what I found to work best was to allow him to take the lead on food introduction. I offered him the same food 10-15 times before he would even be willing to try it. And then, once he realized it was yummy, he'd eat it all the time. After a few days of that, I would go ahead and start offering him a new food. Again, it took 10-15 times of me offering it before he would even try it, but eventually he would eat the new food.

All this time, his nursing continued to be strong. He would still be nursing today (he's 25 months), but my milk dried up at 18 weeks preggo.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Perfectly okay. Perfectly normal. Your child is lucky. I feel sorry for your friends' children. If you said your one year old's diet *wasn't* mostly breastmilk, I would be worried!


----------



## Carli (Jan 5, 2003)

Agreed.

My dd didn't even have her first bite of solid foods (cheerios! LOL) until she was about 18 months old. Not from a lack of my offering either - she just prefered to play with the food instead


----------



## arratt (Apr 24, 2004)

I agree with the other ladies-it is perfectly normal and ok. My dd is 2.5yo and somedays she nurses more than she eats solid food. Not too worry-your ds is getting all his nutrition from mommy-when he is hungry for more than milk he will eat. I love that way Dr. Sears always refers to mama milk as a childs favorite restaurant-just think of it that way-your ds is choosing to eat at his favorite place








Shannon


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

THANK YOU!! What a relief. It seems natural to me but between my doctor and my friends, you'd think I was doing something strange. My son seems so healthy and happy - I'm just following his lead. THANKS!


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

here is a link i like, it says that at 12 months, only about 25% of a child's diet should be solids. and it's also okay if they don't eat much at all. http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...s.html#howmuch

my dd is 14 months, and eats very little as well, and like yours, she doesn't really do finger foods. while i think she may have some textural aversions, your baby is at least open to trying new foods...so i don't think you have anything to worry about, in fact he's probably healther than your friends' weaned babies who are on 3 meals of solids a day. the whole "3 meals a day" thing is mostly cultural. babies and children are more designed to snack continuously throughout the day, be it at the breast or on small amounts of solid food. and at a year of age, he is certainly fine to be getting the majority of his nutrition from the breast.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

my ds is 13 1/2m and exclusively breastfed!!! He is perfectly healthy and happy---as far as I'm concerned he will eat when he's ready and not before, ya know? His body knows what he needs..........Don't worry


----------



## wendyk (Feb 9, 2004)

My little 15 month old is still mostly breastfed. She'll take about 3 bites of any solid food offered to her then she's finished-- completely uninterested in any more. My pediatrician was very supportive of this- though honestly, I put far more credit to the support of my LLL leader and fellow members.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the support! I love kellymom.com site!

I feel so much better now. Pheew. Thanks.

On a food note, I steamed some organic carrots, grated them and served them to my son who proceeded to feed himself the grated carrots. I was so proud of him!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh yeah...

I forgot to say...

Good for you for using organic food!


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

I too think it's perfectly normal. My son was the same way. He had "tastes" of food but breastmilk was the staple of his diet way beyond one year. (And he's always been in the 95% in height and weight and very healthy.)


----------

